# Glutton For Punishment



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I figured I would make some summer sausage from the hams of the bucks the boys killed! So wife agreed to help me. Boys let me tell ya, she is one special Lady. Not sure what I would do without her. 

We got it all cleaned, cut up, fat cut up and mixed, cheese mixed and jalapeños cut de seeded and mixed. I grabbed the pot jumped on the scale, figured it about 50-60 lbs?

Well, this oughta be fun! Mixed it all, ran outta casings at 61..... wife made a trip to Academy since they were the only ones still open! She got back, made up 15 more. Holy smokes 75 lbs of Summer Sausage. What was I thinking???????

Gonna take probably 3 rounds to get it all done tomorrow. Hope it turns out well. Ran outta hog rings so temporarily threw a few zip ties on till tomorrow I will grab some more!








Stay tunned tomorrow and we will see how it goes!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

wish I had your problem Make sure you tell the wife how much you appreciate her.

ed


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those damn zip ties hanging out of the cooler gave me a good Sunday morning chuckle. 
Hope they turn out great. 
Don't eat them all in one session......
Save some for them boys


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a big job Jason!!! good job, I gotta process Logans tomorrow!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome job jaster!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well...... sense I slighly over estimated the ammount of VSS I had made up? Gonna take 3 batches, and I do not like laying it down, but juat gonna have to baby sit it and rotate every hour or 2 today. 3 batches and the first one is going!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my.....


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

congrats on the outcome and even more for having a great woman , they are harder to find than home made summer sausage ...


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks awesome Jason!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on the awesome wife and sausages.

I managed to get my wife help me process my two deer today.
I do all the major work, she just trims and chops everything I toss at her for stew/chile meat.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you mind sharing your recipe and at what temp do you cook it and how long????


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Do you mind sharing your recipe and at what temp do you cook it and how long????


Whew.... where to start, lol. Nah its easy, just get the LEM SS mix. I try to mix it a tad heavy in seasoning, but this one ended up perfect. Mix as directed. Added 1.5 lbs of Jalapeños and 8 lbs of cheese cubes. No room in fridge so decided to do on a perfect few days of cold weather. Cooler outside lid propped kept it under 50 all day. While first batch was smoking. Let it all sit over nihht for cure to do its thing.

Brought to room temp, put in smoker at 130 for first hour with smoke, then 160 for 3 hours with new chips every hour and heavy smoke. Went with apple this go round. After those 4 hours bumped up to 180 till it hit 155-160° Pulled em and tossed in sink of cold water for 30 min to an hour. Pulled em dried em off, let sit on counter an hour, and then hanging outside to bloom. Cut in half, vacuum seal and freeze!!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang that's a lot of work!!! What fat do.you mix in it?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I NEVER WANNA SEE SUMMER SAUSAGE AGAIN....... atleast till next year, lol. 2nd batch done now. Wife gonna start the 3rd for me while I work today! 

20% Pork Fat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Jason....I reckon you'll have to put some explicit directions cause I have about 40-50 lbs of meat to grind and I don't want to do all burger!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> I NEVER WANNA SEE SUMMER SAUSAGE AGAIN....... atleast till next year, lol. 2nd batch done now. Wife gonna start the 3rd for me while I work today!
> 
> 20% Pork Fat


You using pork butt or actual smoked pork ends???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Raw pork fat! Will try n do a write up this evening. I think this years batch better than last years! And ended up being 7, 1lb ish tubes!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

71 lbs what it turned out to be, right at 36 hours of cooking it. My lovely wife finished last bach. Will make a seperate post with step by step, beat I can, while wife is in surgery in an hour or so.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Start with cleaned Vinison. I mean we clean it good. It runs under cold water after coming from the ice chest, while we de hair it, remove any connective tissue we can, anything but the muscle meat. Clean it, chop it up into grinder size pieces and toss in the freezer for half an hour or so. 

Get your fat. I use pure pork fat, I make it about a 20% ratio, give or take a little. All your flavor, or 90% of it comes from what the fat absorbs. Juat cut it up and toss in the freezer with the meat. 

Pull em both out mix well, I use my Big crawfish boiling pot. I think its 10 or 12 gallons. When mixed well, grind it up. 

Once ground, just follow the directions on the pack of seasoning, I like to use a little more than it calls for. Once mixed well, I use cubbed cheddar for my cheese, fresh jalapeños chopped up well and most seeds removed. Want it hotter? Leave more seeds in. I used about 8 lbs of cheese and 2 lbs of Jalapeños in 60ish pounds of meat. It is a tad on the cheesy side, but I like it that way. Mix it all together. Try to keep it as close to freezing as you can. I try to always do this on a night when temps are below freezeing. Since my freezer is not big enough I can set the pot outside to keep good and cold while doing other stuff or while stuffing it. 

I used all 1.5 in casings this year. 2.5 are just as good and less work since you fill 2x as much in 1 tube, but these fit a Ritz Perfect! I use the grinder and the attachments for it, works great. Once stuffed, let rest in the fridge overnight for the cure to do its thing. Morning comes, set them out to get to room temp, or set the smoker on 100° for an hour before starting your smoke. Once at room temp, time to start the smoke.

I used apple for the first 2 batches and misquite on the last. I smoke for 2-3 hours at about 160. After that I bumpnit up to 180 till it hits 155-156. When the temp gauage goes off pull em and toss them in a bucket or sink of ice water. If its freezing outside, tap water is gonna be about 40° and perfect for this. After they have cooled, hour or a little less, hang at room temp or outside like I do for a few hours. One thing i do is turn the clamp end out in my smoker, so when I probe it the hole is in the bottom. When I hang them, the extra fat, grease that has accumulated in the casing drips out while hanging. Then I dont have that white greasy fat while cutting and eating my SS. 

If I can help with any questions just holler. If you need a sample taste before starting your own, just holler!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna need a sample


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, I have one in my cooler on the truck almost 7 days a week..... BEFORE LUNCH


----------

